# Team 6 - The Heartbreakers!



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

We are *The Heartbreakers*: Huntergirla, earthgirl1964, bowchik, and PAHuntress69

"Shootin' for the Thrill n Dressed to Kill"


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok ladies, I am wondering: What are your goals for the season? Besides having a blast! 

I am almost afraid to voice my goal...it seems so HUGE. This year I want to get the Pennsylvania Triple [with my crossbow if at all possible] but I will use a gun in bear season if I have too. This is my first year hunting bear, so I am studying black bears and their habits and habitat hoping to get something I can use. A very generous person off the Crossbow forum gave me an area to hunt, so I am praying that I can see something worth taking and be able to do it. 

This year I have seen a marked improvement in my health and in my pain levels. I am praying that the improvement is going to hold through the season, but I know last season I went down hill with each day I was out in the field. So we shall see...

My plan of action is to attack PA with a vengence and hunt hard...where will you all be hunting?


----------



## Bowchik (Jul 27, 2012)

We have private land in Mississippi that I will spend moat of my time in the woods. This year I want to try turkey hunting. Have friends willing to teach n help me and im going against everyone trying to tell me not to turkey hunt for the first time with a bow! Im hard headed n I am determined to take my first turkey with a bow! Also want to bow fish this year. 

Started my first 3D tourney two weeks ago n did great. Went to another yesterday and did even better so im spending A LOT of time in front of the targets right now. 

I wish all of you heartbreakers a safe and funfilled season! Can't wait for Oct. 1!!!!


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

You CAN do it, Bowchik! I was hardheaded too and it paid off! I got my first turkey this spring with my crossbow. If you know your weapon and your prey...you will succeed no problems!

I start opening day of PA which is September 29th...SO psyched!


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Looks as if we have started a new thread here. 

PAHuntress69 - I don't want to put any pressure on you about the art work so if you have any trouble with them do worry where I get the shirts they will help me with that for free. So feel free to PM me.

Deer season will get under way OCT 1st and I will be in the stand! I have not missed an opening morning in the woods 26 years. (RAIN OR SHINE-KNOCK ON WOOD) Nothing like that opening morning! It wont get real fun until the beginning of NOV here. I will get a fall turkey tag as well. I love hunting them turkeys but spring turkey hunting always seems to work out BEST for me.

Bowchik- It is tuff hunting them turkeys with a bow but don't let them get you discouraged IT CAN BE DONE!!! HEAD SHOT if you hit them they will go down if ya miss try again!! You were also talking about bowfishing that is a blast as well we go out every year, I am going to put up a link of one of my videos of my boys out bowfishing. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYNjp-h3Em4

LET'S GO & GETTEM LADIES!!

GOOD LUCK TO MY TEAM!!! STAY SAFE & HUNT HARD!!!!


----------



## Bowchik (Jul 27, 2012)

That's some great footage Huntergirla! Love it!!! I know nothing about it other than what I have started watching on TV and Youtube but I am learning. Just got my Jewel and got it set up but hopefully very soon I will be able to get a bowfishing rig going. Passed my Craze down to my son with the threat that if he didn't shoot it and practice I was gonna take it and make it my bowfishing bow! LOL I want to go so bad I can't hardly stand it lol! 

Can't wait to get in that stand opening morning as well. Got my new spot picked out, camera set and stand hung. Going to check the camera this weekend and prayin somethin good will be on it! 

Excited about the shirts! Can't wait to see what they turn out like!


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah, I saw it on the League thread that they were adding the new name to the Team # and I did it. Hope that was ok. Wanted to get dibs on our name...I really like the "motto"...

Give me a few days...my husband saw the artwork and I think he can do it pretty easily...

I have a trojan virus on my PC and just got it removed...back up and at it! I will PM you soon huntrgirla


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok. My Honey finished the artwork...I think your REALLY gonna like it! He will be bringing it home tomorrow...Huntergirla, let me know how you want me to get it to you...snail mail may be best, but I don't know what a printer would need???


----------



## Bowchik (Jul 27, 2012)

Ladies I don't know about y'all but I am SOOOOO ready for openning day! Checked the cam yesterday... Only been out for a week and had 240 pics, Mom n baby in a lot of them. Several other doe and 2 very small bucks. No shooters yet but all that after just the first week! Can't wait to see how things go these next several weeks. I'm gonna be a wreck...


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

I've been a total wreck for a few months now  It's ok, we understand totally! A lot of little ones and does on my cams too. Just figure that where the bucks will head when the time is right...right? I am counting down the days. Tomorrow is 40! I have been working out and practicing each chance I get. Just put in my "Just for Does" order for my scent free shampoo & stuff. Replacement blades on the Hooyman. Looking for carpet scraps for the 2 tree stands I use. I am running out of stuff to prep...the wait is just plain H-A-R-D. But being out here is helping...definately helping.


----------



## Deep6 (Jul 18, 2012)

I dunno about bowchick, she peaked early on last years opening weekend with a 142" 10 point but didn't have the stamina to keep a streak going thru the season. Great out the gate but .....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowchik (Jul 27, 2012)

Yeah yeah yeah.... We won't mention that deep6 never peeked.... all last season... not once... just sayin....


----------



## Deep6 (Jul 18, 2012)

Um, go next door, check the wall. Peek last year? No. Consistent? Of course! I'm just sitting back letting you play 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowchik (Jul 27, 2012)

I'd be careful with that bragging! That wall next door with those mounts just shows your age! :set1_rolf2: I still got plenty of time to catch up to my big brother


----------



## Bowchik (Jul 27, 2012)

Just curious ladies, who in our group shoots 3D? What kind of events do y'all compete in? I just started 3D about a month ago. Loving it!!! I know it's late in the season to start and I have only competed in 3 local shoots but it is certainly something I will be diggin into come February!


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Ladies we need to Thank PAHuntress and her hubby for the art work for the shirts!!! THANKS!!! I am going to post it for the other ladies to see, I hope you are ok with that. Once we get the ok from all of the ladies I will send it off and get them shirts made up. If we need to make any tweaks to this this is the time to chime in. Anything ladies colors, fonts, ect.


----------



## Bowchik (Jul 27, 2012)

Is this gonna be on the front or the back of the shirt? Thanks PAHuntress69!


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

I LOVE IT! (but then I'm a little partial to the guy who drew it ; ) 

That was hand drawn, so he can't change the "font". But if the printer can, then go for it! 

I was guessing this would go on the front of a black shirt???, with our little motto somehow on the back in a matching red...but I would be happy with whatever you come up with. Huntergirla is it possible to get "ladies cut" shirts? Something poly/cotton so it won't shrink?

If you need me to mail you the hard copy snail mail, I can do that. I did get it scanned into my computer, but I couldn't get the scan into email. What you have there is a photograph of the picture sitting in the livingroom...I have no idea what printer use to do their work, so just let me know.


----------



## Bowchik (Jul 27, 2012)

Gonna be a 3 day weekend for me! Can't wait to do some more work on stands and shooting lanes! 38 days n counting!!! I am PUMPED!!!! How bout y'all???:dancing::banana::RockOn:


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Ok ladies I am going to send in this copy off to get the shirts done, but I may need a hard copy I will get in touch with you PAHuntress if I need it, I will see if it will be ok with them? So we wanting black shirts or hoodies? I think the hoodies are good because the will fit anyone good and it does get pretty cold here. But I would like to get some kind of input from the ladies. And THANKS AGAIN FOR THE ART WORK!!! I think if we go with the hoodie we could put it on the back and in front we could put HEARTBREAKERS and the Motto. Please chime in ladies... 

I have been shooting and I am all dialed in and READY TO GO!!!


----------



## Bowchik (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm not crazy about big designs on the front of a shirt but that's just me and regardless of where we end up with it on the shirt I'm gonna wear it proudly! Hoodies or t's doesn't matter to me. 

Been practicing as well. Not as much as I'd like with my son playing football and select baseball but gettin the practice in every chance I can get!


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

A hoodie is good. I like the set up you mentioned. on black sounds great.


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

Well, ladies...I have to say the last few weeks have been a total kick in the teeth. A lot of big things have just been piling up. Most I don't feel comfortable saying...but one of them is that I just lost my hunting spot after months of careful planning, work, hanging stands...you know... well, in a heartbeat in just all gone. With 30 days to the opener I have no plan. I don't know whether to knock doors or find a public land spot (whatever that means) or just forget about it. 

I'd probably be a little more enthused by the challenge if my husband hadn't scheduled his evaluation for a kidney transplant last week, but at the moment it feels as though the rug was pulled out and the air has just been knocked ou tof me.


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

PAHuntress- OH honey I am so sorry to hear! I have lost land as well and it hurts!! I know how it feels and I cried for weeks and even kept having dreams at night or should I say more like NIGHTMARES I am still a little broken up about a few of them, but don't quit keep looking for a place. Public ground can be real nice. I have been seeing guys come into the shop with some great buck from public hunting grounds. Or just get out and knock on a few doors the worst is that they can say NO, at best you may find new grounds to hunt. If you need to talk or just vent just PM me!! 

And dont worry about the challange!!! Just get the hubby of yours well!!

I am also thinking and praying for you both and well wishes for your hubby! I know it is very hard on a family when something like that happens.


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the prayers and encouragement! We are knocking some doors today and I hope to have good news by next week some time. More even for my husband than for me. He really needs to get in a tree stand and relax and enjoy the peace and quiet. He gave up his season last year to mentor me through my first rut/archery season. This year I want him to have a Big Buck in the back of the truck!

Thanks Huntergirla for the well wishes! We knew eventially this day would come. He's been monitored for years, but he's been struggling the last few months--in ways I can only tell... His initial eval with the University of MD is on Halloween and then the search for a match begins. They told us his blood type is the best one for the transplant, so that's a HUGE blessing. If a person can "will" someone else better, than he's gonna be just fine. He's my best friend and I can't be without him! TONS of prayers from family and friends work too :thumb:


----------



## Bowchik (Jul 27, 2012)

Certainly praying for you here in Mississippi PAHuntress!!! 

Lil sad here, openning weekend my son has a 3 day baseball tournament! Depending on times I will still get a morning hunt in but will just have to wait and see. I will be making up for it though!

On the other hand I have exciting news! A friend of mine wants to take me hog hunting!!! :59: Never been and certainly not with my bow so I am PUMPED!!! Hope to get us some points!


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

Bowchik said:


> Certainly praying for you here in Mississippi PAHuntress!!! On the other hand I have exciting news! A friend of mine wants to take me hog hunting!!! :59: Never been and certainly not with my bow so I am PUMPED!!! Hope to get us some points!


Thanks for the prayers, Bowchik! Means alot!

Too cool on the hog hunt! Have a blast! Enjoy the new experience! I'll be praying for you too...


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

Just thought I'd check in...hope everyone is doing well.

Huntergirla, any word on the shirts/hoodies? Price? 13 days left...love to have mine before the season starts...


----------



## Bowchik (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey ladies! It's been too quiet! Hope y'all don't mind me braggin for just a sec... Competed in my 4th 3D Bow tournament this weekend. Largest one I have competed in so far. Beautiful course with 2-20 target courses and 1-10 target night course(**** shoot). 50 in all and I WON the womens division!!! I am on cloud 9 and so blown away! I can't wait to start again in the spring! Now only 14 days left and I can get out there and stick some moving targets! Ha ha


----------



## fastrthanu (Apr 15, 2009)

That's awesome Bowchik brag all you want, you won the womens division so your allowed to brag, way to go!


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Bowchik- You can brag all you want to in here!! Way to go!!! I LOVE TO HEAR A FEW STORIES of whats going on in everyones neck of the woods. I hope you can get on them hogs, if you do chime in and tell us!

Ladies I do have the hoodies in the works, I have not heard anything on the art work yet? If there is a problem with anything she will call me, I will need for you ladies to PM me with an address I can send them and your sizes. With the hoodies they fit pretty well, so get the size you may need. I have gotten a sponcer again this year so the hoodies will be at no cost to US. I will send them out once I receive them. It will be a little while though, she does them at no cost to me. 

I hope earthgirl is ok she has not been here in awhile. Chime in when ever you want to, I promise we wont bite...

Looks like the count down has begun for all of us!!! I cant wait!!
Youth season started the other day and we have had a few of the girls take out some does. SO CUTE!!!
I hope all is well with my team and their families!! 
Good luck TEAM and can't wait to get out!!! And I can't wait to share and hear a few hunting stories this hunting season with you ladies...
Lets get this party started!!!
GO HEARTBREAKERS!!


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Awesome!*



Bowchik said:


> 50 in all and I WON the womens division!!! I am on cloud 9 and so blown away!


Rightfully so! Way to go!!! :tea: --and to think, you're on OUR team! Woohoo!
I think it's amazing that you won a tournament! I have never been to one, but it sounds very interesting! 
Now that you're all practiced up...I'm daring those deer to walk in front of you ...


----------



## Bowchik (Jul 27, 2012)

I sent my bow home with my bow guy, gettin my poundage turned up and shooting bullet holes through paper! CAN'T WAIT to get it back and start shooting my deer target. I won't be able to hunt till the 6th but I will be at it all weekend! Hope to get us on the board then!

We finished all our planting Friday night and the rain has been falling now for 2 good days. We should be all set! Oh, and my brouther bought me my new Ladies Pro Line Hunter Safety System!!!! Safety first!:thumbs_up
Good luck Heartbreakers! 
Shoot straight and God Bless!


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

Well Ladies...it's finally time. Head out in the morning and I am so psyched I doubt I'll sleep at all tonight! Don't know which is more exciting...the fact that I'll be out in the woods, or the fact that for the first time in 5 years my husband and I will be hunting together (not switching off parent duty)! The grandparents arrive tonight and then we are footloose and fancy free! Woohoo! 

Pray for us for Saturday morning! --I'll be praying for you all while I'm in the stand! 

Oh, I almost forgot!!!! The best news: YESTERDAY my first ever PA doe tag came in the mail! After several tries/failures I got it done! (3 Internet tries, 1 attempt in person at the county courthouse...all to no avail!) I "lost" the envelop after my trip to the courthouse, but found it last Saturday cleaning. I had forgotten all about it with the drama over our hunting spot and then my husband's kidney evaluation being scheduled. I truly thought I was too late, but my heart was racing when my husband started waving around that pink envelop--we weren't sure if the tag was in there or the check being returned. When I saw that bright yellow tag I jumped into my husband's arms and started squealing "I got it! I got a doe tag!" Needless to say, I am a very happy girl!!!

Happy Huntin'! ...enjoy it to the max!


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

PAHuntress69 said:


> Well Ladies...it's finally time. Head out in the morning and I am so psyched I doubt I'll sleep at all tonight! Don't know which is more exciting...the fact that I'll be out in the woods, or the fact that for the first time in 5 years my husband and I will be hunting together (not switching off parent duty)! The grandparents arrive tonight and then we are footloose and fancy free! Woohoo!
> 
> Pray for us for Saturday morning! --I'll be praying for you all while I'm in the stand!
> 
> ...


PAHuntress- Wahoo CONGRATS-DATE HUNTING!! That can be fun!! I hope you both have a great time go and enjoy what the good Lord gave us, and make a few new memories... I will be up saturday morning thinking about you out hunt'n and how I will have to wait a few more days... So you will have to carry the torch for those of us who cant get out yet!!! GOOD LUCK TO YA BOTH!! HAVE FUN!!! 

Bowchik- Thats a good bro... NICE JOB!! 

Thanks ladies I got your PMs on the hoodie sizes, I am only missing earthgirls size. I will get them out as soon as I get them!

LADIES GOOD LUCK & GO GETTEM HEARTBREAKERS!!!


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

PAHuntress69 said:


> Well Ladies...it's finally time. Head out in the morning and I am so psyched I doubt I'll sleep at all tonight! Don't know which is more exciting...the fact that I'll be out in the woods, or the fact that for the first time in 5 years my husband and I will be hunting together (not switching off parent duty)! The grandparents arrive tonight and then we are footloose and fancy free! Woohoo!
> 
> Pray for us for Saturday morning! --I'll be praying for you all while I'm in the stand!
> 
> ...


PAHuntress- Wahoo CONGRATS-DATE HUNTING!! That can be fun!! I hope you both have a great time go and enjoy what the good Lord gave us, and make a few new memories... I will be up saturday morning thinking about you out hunt'n and how I will have to wait a few more days... So you will have to carry the torch for those of us who cant get out yet!!! GOOD LUCK TO YA BOTH!! HAVE FUN!!! 

Bowchik- Thats a good bro... NICE JOB!! 

Thanks ladies I got your PMs on the hoodie sizes, I am only missing earthgirls size. I will get them out as soon as I get them!

LADIES GOOD LUCK & GO GETTEM HEARTBREAKERS!!!


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Looks like I double posted last time.SORRY...

I thought I would check in and see what all the ladies have been seeing in their neck of the woods? 

We did have a mountain lion shot about 5 miles from my house IN THE CITY just down from a few schools, WOW SO COOL... I have been wanting to shoot one but we don't ever see them, I used to say the only things I have to worry about in the woods where drug dealers and mountain loins and we very rarely even have sighting of them. Looks like I have to watch my back now. 
http://whotv.com/2012/10/04/mountain-lion-big-cat-shot-by-des-moines-police/


All is good here - The weather is a little cooler than I would want at this time of year the boys were crying that it was too cold and got out of the stand an hour before I did (BIG BABY'S)!! Good weather to get them bucks going though. Went out this weekend and seen a bunch of critters in the woods, kicked out bunch of turkeys on the roost saturday morning just about peed my pants, about 10 does and yearlings 2 bobcats 3 ***** & a gray fox and seen a nice 8 pointer 130 class or so just out of reach thank goodness though, My mind starting going-SHOOT, No DONT SHOOT its too early in the season, SHOOT, NO DONT SHOOT he's border line he could use another year. Well he made my mind up for me and just skirted just too far out in front of me.. I will get out later this week and see what the woods will have in store for me then...

I hope all of the ladies are doing well and I would like to hear a story or two.
GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!


----------



## earthgirl1964 (May 21, 2008)

Hi, 
I have not been on because I've had Bronchitis for about a month and now have the flu. Plus my arrow rest broke so I need to replace it.


Huntergirla said:


> Bowchik- You can brag all you want to in here!! Way to go!!! I LOVE TO HEAR A FEW STORIES of whats going on in everyones neck of the woods. I hope you can get on them hogs, if you do chime in and tell us!
> 
> Ladies I do have the hoodies in the works, I have not heard anything on the art work yet? If there is a problem with anything she will call me, I will need for you ladies to PM me with an address I can send them and your sizes. With the hoodies they fit pretty well, so get the size you may need. I have gotten a sponcer again this year so the hoodies will be at no cost to US. I will send them out once I receive them. It will be a little while though, she does them at no cost to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow Earthgirl! I know what your going through...had bronchitis once, it turned to walking pnuemonia and coughing so bad I cracked a rib or two...sucks. Take time to baby yourself... check out an herbal store, they have herbs there that can strengthen your lungs back to health. I did a regimine for two years after that episode and I have not had bronchitis for years now. Used to get it every year. Nature's Sunshine "ALJ" is what I used... they also have "Lung Support" but I would seek the counsel of someone who knows what they are about...

I was out for opening day; everything was perfect. Nothing yet... opportunities are promising...


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

Bet you are all out hunting! I hope so!

I am excited with my new spot for deer. I also got permission to hunt coyote there as well after the season....

Checked out my spot for bear as well. Things are looking up and I'm looking forward to getting out there too!


----------



## earthgirl1964 (May 21, 2008)

Got a robinhood, first one with my Jewel. I have posted it on the contest thread.


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

Woohoo! That's awesome!


----------



## earthgirl1964 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks, being so sick this season, I was not sure I would get any points on the board. I just went out to shoot afterwork, in a light drizzle, between downpours. Plus I got a diffferent rest so I've been dialing in it. Guess it is good to go


PAHuntress69 said:


> Woohoo! That's awesome!


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

earthgirl1964 said:


> Thanks, being so sick this season, I was not sure I would get any points on the board. I just went out to shoot afterwork, in a light drizzle, between downpours. Plus I got a diffferent rest so I've been dialing in it. Guess it is good to go



Points, smoints...Don't you get sick again playing out in the rain! I am glad to see you are up & around and smiling! I can't imagine how good it must feel to be out and about again after being so sick! Bet you had cabin fever somethin' awful...


----------



## earthgirl1964 (May 21, 2008)

I got a testimonial on Mathews site with my robinhood 

http://mathewsinc.com/product/jewel/


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

I saw it! Too cool... I wish I were physically able to shoot a compound. But I do love my crossbow!


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

earthgirl1964 said:


> I got a testimonial on Mathews site with my robinhood
> 
> http://mathewsinc.com/product/jewel/



I saw the testimonials. That is way cool!!!


----------



## earthgirl1964 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks (everyone)! I'm thinking about getting a crossbow next year. They have legalized crossbow hunting for everyone now in Wisconsin for small game, deer, turkey...I have had shoulder issues myself which is why I love the Jewel. I can pull so much easier with it. It is really smooth. I pull 45 lbs with the ease of like 35lbs it seems. I know there will probably come a time when I am unable to pull back and I will be sad, but I think the Jewel has extended my time a little. I mean I'm going to be 49 years old this coming May so I ain't getting any younger. lol.


PAHuntress69 said:


> I saw it! Too cool... I wish I were physically able to shoot a compound. But I do love my crossbow!


----------



## earthgirl1964 (May 21, 2008)

bow up said:


> I saw the testimonials. That is way cool!!!


Thanks!!


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

I am so bummed right now. I was standing on a bucket reaching for something when the bucket kicked out on me. I reached out to stop the fall with my right arm and I did something to a nerve somewhere... Shoulder is burning and tingling all the way down my arm. Going to have to go get this checked out. Of all the times to have an accident.


----------



## earthgirl1964 (May 21, 2008)

OH NO! Hope it is nothing serious.


PAHuntress69 said:


> I am so bummed right now. I was standing on a bucket reaching for something when the bucket kicked out on me. I reached out to stop the fall with my right arm and I did something to a nerve somewhere... Shoulder is burning and tingling all the way down my arm. Going to have to go get this checked out. Of all the times to have an accident.


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

Well, color me happy! Woke up this morning to GREAT news...whatever I did yesterday, God fixed last night! My shoulder is 99% back to normal. I have no idea what was out of whack, but it's resolved. My husband was so worried last night that the season was over for me. Right before I went to bed the burning and numbness was so bad I thought it would drive me insane--that and trying to describe what was going on... it felt like I had no arm... asleep but not. Well anyway, we're back to normal--at least normal for me...which is always a questionable thing :wink:


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

Well Ladies. Initial archery season over. It was a big "0" for me. Sorry about that. Hoping to try a few times out in the late season, but I'd have to find a new place to hunt. Hope you all are having a much better time out there...


----------



## Bowchik (Jul 27, 2012)

Got my first doe with my bow Saturday! Yes it's gun season and this girl was still in the stand with bow in hand! Will get pics up today!!! Soooo excited!!!


----------

